# Ved's Dancer's End Engine



## vederstein (Oct 11, 2022)

This is a continuation of my Dancer's Engine.  Because the previous Plans thread was too long, here's a new thread with just the plans.  First couple of posts the PDF drawings:


----------



## vederstein (Oct 11, 2022)

More pdfs...


----------



## vederstein (Oct 11, 2022)

...And even more pdfs...


----------



## vederstein (Oct 11, 2022)

Ok, this is the last pdf post.


----------



## vederstein (Oct 11, 2022)

And finally the solid model (step format, zipped).

Enjoy the design.

...Ved.


----------

